# Recommend me some graphically intensive games.



## ChaoticSpark (Jul 6, 2011)

I recently got a new video card and I want your recommendations of some games that'll put it to the test. 

It ate Crysis 2.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 6, 2011)

Ummmm...

Age of Conan, on highest possible settings.  That will smoke your card, I think.  (Don't get suckered into a subscription though, it's going F2P soon and it's a buggy game, albeit fucking gorgeous)


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jul 6, 2011)

Did it, got bored of it after getting to the first town.


----------



## Cain (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait for Battlefield 3.

That bitch'll tear through MW3 like a member of NAMBLA at a kid's birthday party.


----------



## Cain (Jul 6, 2011)

And may I ask what Video Card?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 6, 2011)

Hm, Bioshock 2 maybe? Not sure how that stacks up against Crysis 2 - I get the feeling that Crysis 2 is actually newer.

My brother's computer is supposed to be a firebreather and he says when he gets into big group fights in Rift his FPS hits single digits at full settings.


----------



## Topnik (Jul 6, 2011)

Wolfenstein 3D...

You can't run it, period. Same goes for first Doom.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, Crysis 2 is probably the most pure graphics card test you are going to find. If you just want to bring your system to its knees you could try Rift. Find an appropriate invasion and you'll have 200+ players and mobs on screen at once.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 6, 2011)

if it excelled at crysis2 max settings with DirectX11 update then you really shouldnt have a problem with any other game


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jul 6, 2011)

@ghilliefox, I wouldn't say excelled.

The DX11 update with everything maxed took it down to 25fps.


----------



## Cud (Jul 6, 2011)

What card?
What's your entire system spec?

Heaven benchmark for visuals and stress testing. (Not really a game though)

If you want a game to stress test with, get Supcom FA and play 8 player setons 5000 pop limit (Limit T1). At one point there could be 10000 units on the screen at once firing projectiles whose trajectories and collision are simulated in real time. It makes cards weep tears of solder and causes cpus to ignite the atmosphere.


----------



## Riley (Jul 6, 2011)

Crysis 2's kind of not a great benchmark; it's way less graphically intensive than the first game.  Try Crysis 1 on Ultra graphics, or Metro 2033 on full.


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jul 6, 2011)

AMD Athlon 6000+ X2
6790 1GB
4GB G.Skill 800
SATA HDD, 3x SATA2 HDDs
Onboard sound
Win7 Pro


----------



## Cud (Jul 6, 2011)

ChaoticSpark said:


> AMD Athlon 6000+ X2
> 6790 1GB
> 4GB G.Skill 800
> SATA HDD, 3x SATA2 HDDs
> ...



Clock speed? 
Is that DDR2 800 RAM? 
Your card is like an Abrams tank appearing during the battle of Gettysburg. Amazing card but the rest of system is feeling the years. Your cpu is throttling performance to an extent IMO. I'd consider upgrading that to some sort of phenom II in the near future. That would require a new mobo and if you're going to go that far DDR3 RAM and a decent after market cooler.

Are you using a HD monitor btw? If not you haven't seen that cards true potential yet!


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jul 6, 2011)

Cud said:


> Clock speed?
> Is that DDR2 800 RAM?
> Your card is like an Abrams tank appearing during the battle of Gettysburg. Amazing card but the rest of system is feeling the years. Your cpu is throttling performance to an extent IMO. I'd consider upgrading that to some sort of phenom II in the near future. That would require a new mobo and if you're going to go that far DDR3 RAM and a decent after market cooler.
> 
> Are you using a HD monitor btw? If not you haven't seen that cards true potential yet!



I do have a hybrid motherboard (M4A78 PRO) so upgrading to a Phenom wouldn't be all that difficult. 

Yeah, the RAM is DDR2 800 (PC2-6400)

I mean, a fair bit of the gear is dated, but I'm a student living away from home so making concessions, turning down settings is the norm for me. 

It's pretty awesome having a card that doesn't need to chill at 1024x768-1280x1024 to max out the detail settings. (The old card was an 8600 GTS 512)


----------



## Cud (Jul 6, 2011)

ChaoticSpark said:


> I do have a hybrid motherboard (M4A78 PRO) so upgrading to a Phenom wouldn't be all that difficult.
> 
> Yeah, the RAM is DDR2 800 (PC2-6400)
> 
> ...


 
The card could probably sterilize everything in a two mile radius let alone run games at 1024x768. You'll be safe in the upgrade race for at least 5 years with it. If you ever have a windfall of cash definitely upgrade to show the cards true potential. 

Turning down settings! You'll be shot by computerphiles. Clearly you don't feel the need to overcompensate for a small appendage with high performance computers.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 6, 2011)

5 years? Hold on there, not exactly. A 6790 is a fairly decent card, but not a step above mid-range. By this time three years from now, it'll be showing its age. My Radeon HD 4850 is still alive and kicking (for now), but it chokes on newer stuff to the point where I'm running medium settings on some games. Which really annoys me, because I always feel like I'm missing part of the experience when the graphics settings are turned down. Because I am. It isn't how the game was intended to look.

Anyway, I have nothing to add to the suggestion list. For the most part, I don't know of anything that would be terribly taxing. Mostly because we're currently in a rut with these outdated half-decade-old consoles stagnating the whole freaking industry. Maybe F3AR?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 6, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Wait for Battlefield 3.
> 
> That bitch'll tear through MW3 like a member of NAMBLA at a kid's birthday party.


 
Hahaha oh christ
I shouldn't be laughing at that


I'm watching a playthrough of Crysis 2 by Davidr64yt**** on youtube. Hilarious guy, awesome game and amazing graphics. I see you've already played it though


----------



## BearlyBen (Jul 6, 2011)

ChaoticSpark said:


> I recently got a new video card and I want your recommendations of some games that'll put it to the test.
> 
> It ate Crysis 2.


 
Crysis is pretty much the hardest thing.


----------



## Cain (Jul 7, 2011)

ChaoticSpark said:


> AMD Athlon 6000+ X2
> 6790 1GB
> 4GB G.Skill 800
> SATA HDD, 3x SATA2 HDDs
> ...


 
Jesus, if you're system's like that, my new system will absolutely tear ass. o_o Radeon HD 6970 FTW!


Clayton said:


> Hahaha oh christ
> I shouldn't be laughing at that


 
Laughing at the NAMBLA joke? Or what?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, I didn't catch the Athlon X2 part. I had a 6000+ until recently... It held back my GPU by a fair margin. In some instances, my framerate doubled. And I'm still rocking a dying 4850. You're going to find your CPU will be a bottleneck in poorly-ported, poorly-optimized games like Bad Company 2.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Laughing at the NAMBLA joke? Or what?


 
Yes


----------



## Cud (Jul 7, 2011)

Runefox said:


> 5 years? Hold on there, not exactly. A 6790 is a fairly decent card, but not a step above mid-range. By this time three years from now, it'll be showing its age. My Radeon HD 4850 is still alive and kicking (for now), but it chokes on newer stuff to the point where I'm running medium settings on some games. Which really annoys me, because I always feel like I'm missing part of the experience when the graphics settings are turned down. Because I am. It isn't how the game was intended to look.


 
Oh I was reading the 6790 as 6970 (Why are the names of graphics card models so unoriginal?). Yeah that will prob last about 2-3 years before stuttering. The 4850 is a hell of a card. Mine must have carried me through at least 8000 hours of gaming. It now has a nice retirement pinned to my noticeboard in anti-static wrapping.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 7, 2011)

ArmA 2

/thread

See if you can get Operation Arrowhead (fucking massive expansion pack) along with it!


----------



## cad (Jul 7, 2011)

Topnik said:


> Wolfenstein 3D...
> 
> You can't run it, period. Same goes for first Doom.


 Source ports.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 7, 2011)

Portal 2 seems to lay the smackdown on my video card.
It makes Half-Life 2's requirements seem like Wolfenstein 3D.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2011)

ChaoticSpark said:


> Recommend me some graphically intensive games.


 
Motherfucking Space Invaders.



Dr. Durr said:


> Portal 2 seems to lay the smackdown on my video card.
> It makes Half-Life 2's requirements seem like Wolfenstein 3D.


 
Well I'll have to download that on my computer just for the lulz... since it's shit.

... the computer, I mean.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2011)

Edit: double post.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2011)

hahah, you guys gotta watch this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8qfkOnLCWo&feature=BFa&list=PLEC57EFCCDB80DF20&index=1


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Jul 7, 2011)

Minecraft could be an excellent benchmark test. It even has scaling, as the memory usage doubles with every update!


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 8, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Well I'll have to download that on my computer just for the lulz... since it's shit.
> 
> ... the computer, I mean.


If you are saying the computer is shit, I agree.
I adjusted the settings, now it runs good enough.
I found out fullscreen is better than windowed.
Moral Of The Story: Computers built in 2005, aren't meant for 2011 games.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 8, 2011)

Pong.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 10, 2011)

I can run Crysis 2 maxed at maybe 60 FPS. Crysis 1? About 30.

They dumbed down the stuff for consoles. The original Crysis looked better.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 10, 2011)

Second Life?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> If you are saying the computer is shit, I agree.
> I adjusted the settings, now it runs good enough.
> I found out fullscreen is better than windowed.
> Moral Of The Story: Computers built in 2005, aren't meant for 2011 games.


 
I can only imagine how better off my life would be if I were born in an upper-middleclass family. ;F;


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 11, 2011)

Medieval total war series, and go for massive fights. Then tell if you had any lag


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 13, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Medieval total war series, and go for massive fights. Then tell if you had any lag


 
There's a mod that deletes the troop limit. HUGE BATTLES!


----------



## grimtotem (Jul 14, 2011)

Topnik said:


> Wolfenstein 3D...
> 
> You can't run it, period. Same goes for first Doom.


 
my gfx card has no problem running either game..


----------



## Slyck (Jul 15, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Source ports.


 He's asking for a resource-intensive game, not how to ruin other games.

That said, GTA4 _before_ all the patches. Not the best for graphics even when pushed all the way up but pretty damn needy being a crappy console port. Even has a built in benchmark for ya. Also Metro 2033 and Crysis / Crysis Warhead as said earlier. Crysis and Crysis Warhead were / are pretty much the go-to hard-to-run games for a while now so assuming your shitty CPU isn't bottle necking your less shitty GPU it's good for comparisons.

AND CRANK UP YOUR FUCKING HYPERTRANSPORT LINK, MAN

CRANK IT TILL IT BURNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 16, 2011)

Slyck said:


> He's asking for a resource-intensive game, not how to ruin other games.
> 
> That said, GTA4 _before_ all the patches. Not the best for graphics even when pushed all the way up but pretty damn needy being a crappy console port.


 
Actually, I had a huge laggy problem with GTA IV. I eventually saw that it only stuttered when a key was being pressed. Found out I had to turn off a setting logging key presses or something. The thing took off after that.


----------



## Kaliburr (Jul 16, 2011)

World of Tanks, at the lowest settings I only get around 7 FPS. Turn the graphics way up.


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Jul 22, 2011)

Metro 2033


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2011)

RiskyFrisky said:


> Metro 2033



That's just not fair.


----------

